# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Bliz game (written by 4 hour), VB6, sources included.

## Mikle

Fly into stars oval when music played.
1 & 2 levels - for novices.
In the caption - fps.

----------


## DracullSoft

Fly though moving rings of lights

Simple yet a fun game that looks good  :wave: 

It does make use of a custom DLL - Mikle's own Software Render 2D (SR2D.dll) - but none the less a nice little game example.

----------

